
Rogue AI game - ChuckMcM
https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/5yvl4o/i_finished_my_game_liberation_circuit_rogue_ai/
======
ChuckMcM
This is just too much fun. I'm a big fan of the RTS genre anyway and ok, this
weekend is toast I can tell already.

